# possible fin rot/fungus and pimples???



## shadesofviolet (Sep 21, 2011)

130 gal. 2 blood parrots, 1 jack dempsey, 2 plecos, 1 earth eater, 1 oscar, 1 convict.
fairly new tank, came with a few of the fish, kept the canister filter with the water in it to maintain the biology best I could. Shortly after having it set up the oscar looked almost as if he has hole in the head, but it looks more like scrapes or wounds. The blood parrots are paired and lay eggs often and get very territorial so I figured they might just be beating him up. He also had a tiny white mark on one of his fins, looked like fungus to me but I wasn't sure. Has a lighter colour towards his tail that looked like a big scrape or something. Kind of like his body is eroding. its mostly on one side of his head, but kind of all over him. Noticed today that the effected fin is worse, there is now a hole and a 2nd white spot, and when I went for a closer look my convict has a few very small pimple-like bumps. they are white and pink in colour- don't look like ick at all.....
I've been decorating the tank with wood a lot, which has been lowering the pH more than I'd like. Was going to get some crushed coral to counteract the wood.
I do 25% water changes every 4-9 days, always use aqua plus/cycle.
pH is sitting around 5.5-6ish
KH at about 20ppm
last time i tested GH it was at 80ppm, but i stopped adding minerals because it was a little high (this was on Oct 16th), so I'm assuming its quite a bit lower now
0 ammonia
0 chlorine
0 Nitrite
Nitrate always less than 20ppm

I've never seen a fish with pimples like this, and having trouble finding info online. Will try and take pictures tomorrow


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Although parameters seem good I would start doing some large frequent waterchanges.That alone may improve any issues along with your pretty low pH.
Are you using carbon?There are many links(articles)that associate constant carbon use with HHLLE(hole in the head lateral line erosion).Not usaully considered contagious,it can be cured with "better " water and proper nutrition.Vitamins may help also.
Pics would definately help.


----------



## shadesofviolet (Sep 21, 2011)

I've done a lot of research about the use of carbon and HITH. Some sources say poor quality carbon can be a cause, other sources say that the parasite that causes HITH lives in the carbon... I'm using carbon at the moment because I'm not sure if I believe what I've read... Will take it out before I go to work today and see what happens... and do a water change and take out the wood.


----------

